# Too many LCP NAKs sent - abandoning negotiation



## chongzh (Aug 14, 2009)

Dear all,

When I'm trying to establish a PPPoE connection to ppp server using Apple AirPort Express, I get the following "Too many LCP NAKs sent - abandoning negotiation" message:


```
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set timeout 0
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: enable pap
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: disable ipv6cp
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set mru 1492
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set mtu 1492
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set ifaddr 118.107.253.1 118.107.253.3-118.107.253.254
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: IPCP: Selected IP address 118.107.253.132
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set speed sync
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: enable echo
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set echoperiod 5
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: disable lqr
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: accept dns
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set radius /etc/ppp/radius.conf
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Command: ppp_vlan1: set dns 202.73.10.41 202.73.10.132
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (direct mode).
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Link is a netgraph node
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> carrier
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> lcp
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Too many LCP NAKs sent - abandoning negotiation
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 0 secs: 326 octets in, 220 octets out
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 19 packets in, 18 packets out
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase:  total 546 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Fri Aug 14 09:43:13 2009
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> closed
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Dead
Aug 14 09:43:13  ppp[1243]: tun0: Phase: PPP Terminated (normal).
```

my ppp.conf is as below:


```
ppp_vlan1:
 set log Phase Chat IPCP CCP tun command Radius
 ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)
 set timeout 0 
 enable pap     
 allow mode direct 
 disable ipv6cp 
 set mru 1492 
 set mtu 1492 
 set ifaddr 10.0.1.1 10.0.1.2-10.0.1.254
 set speed sync
 enable echo
 set echoperiod 5
 disable lqr

 accept dns
 set radius /etc/ppp/radius.conf
 set dns 202.73.10.41 202.73.10.132
```

Any advices and comments are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Aug 14, 2009)

You seem to be missing a "set device" directive in your config.


----------

